# "Strange Behavior" Powder Day BackWoods Edit



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

Another sick edit by a buddy of mine/Skier in Red and White Face bandana 


Pow dump is from a couple weeks [email protected] Heavenly Backwoods 




*Watch in 1080p w sound up*

I'm the guy in the army jacket and end of the video failing on a grind.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome video!

Only critique is that the lack of high fps shows in the slow mos


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like some good snow, but that's about it. Gotta go 60 fps for decent slo mo. And ollie of those rocks instead of falling off them.


----------



## GoProHoe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweet Edit! Much better than most then get posted here, got good flow. Like that you guys didn't edit out the crashes either, goes well with the song. I agree with the need for better slowmo though. Your buddy should use twixtor.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

that skier shreds the gnar


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> that skier shreds the gnar


Yeah, the skier in red is by far the best rider in the clip. The other guys (especially the other skiers, but the boarder as well) not so much...


----------

